# Now Available: 034Motorsport Replacement Audi I5 Wastegate Outlet Gaskets!



## 034Motorsport (Apr 16, 2012)

We're pleased to introduce an affordable alternative to the hard-to-source and expensive 034Motorsport Audi I5 Wastegate Outlet Gasket! [up]

*Gasket, Audi I5 Wastegate Outlet, 034Motorsport - Click Here to Order!*

*Retail:* $12.00 + Shipping

​
*Features:*

Direct Drop-In Replacement
Fits 3-Bolt Audi I5 Wastegate Outlets
Designed for High-Temperature Applications
In Stock & Ready to Ship
Costs 76% Less Than Factory Replacement!
*Replaces:*

857 253 115
*These wastegate gaskets are in stock and ready to ship! Orders will ship within 1-2 business days.*

*Click Here to Order!*

Feel free to contact me via email or PM if you have any questions! []


----------

